# Texas loft Solar Wind upgrade efficiency



## Leut_Dan (Mar 26, 2016)

Hello,

This is my first post here. What i'm looking to accomplish is basically keeping my energy needs to a minimum.

I have a 3 story loft/townhouse, very industrial in texas. 

Average days in Texas include lots of sun and wind, not a bad combo for electricity.

Current ideas i'm playing with:

A) Solar Powered fan in the cupola to remove excess heat from accumulating and heat soaking the house. I have a bathroom fan in the box, Iv been toying with the idea of making it solar, however currently lack the knowledge on how to do so. 

B) As cold air is pushed to the lower floor i would like to put in a 12" duct from 1st to 3rd floor and circulate the air. I believe this would have a great impact on the efficiency of my ac. I have one on each floor and usually only run the 3rd as it cools the entire house. If i could run my duct i could run the bottom only and reach much lower temperatures as the lower heat will require less energy to run the ac. 

So my question to you is how do i accomplish using solar to power these fans?

I have a basic understanding or electricity as i am a Safety Engineer, i believe solar would be DC so an inverter or DC fans would be necessary. What i'm not clear on is amps loads and wattage. I would prefer not to burn my house down so ill thank you in advance!

Chris,


----------



## idahodave (Jan 20, 2005)

Google solar powered attic fans, you will find a bunch. Bigger is better, but they're not cheap.


----------



## red-beard (Jan 10, 2016)

Probably cheaper to buy a solar roof vent fan. Motors prefer a pure sine wave inverter. While a fan won't pull a lot of power, you will still need an inverter, charge controller, battery, solar panel and mount. 

I'm in the off-grid solar business.


----------

